# gleiche View mehrfach öffnen?



## schuetzejanett (27. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

wie kann ich mehrere Instanzen einer View öffnen?

Ich möchte das wenn ich in einer tabelle auf eine zeile doppeltklicke eine andere view aufgeht welche details anzeigt. dabei soll der Titel der View sich dann aus Details und der ID der zeile zusammensetzen. Klicke ich eine andere zeile doppelt an, soll sich die view erneut nur mit den anderen daten öfffnen.
Wähle ich aber ein zeile aus deren Details ich schon geöffnet habe, soll die View nicht nochmal geöffnet werden, sondern nur den Focus erhalten.

Wie realisiere ich das in Eclipse. :?: 
Wie ich über eine Action eine View öffne weiß ich aber nicht wie ich diese view mehrfach öffne und dabei die überschrift ändere, bzw prüfe ob die view schon geöffnet ist.


----------



## The_S (27. Jun 2007)

Mit Eclipse hat das nichts zu tun. Ist ja eine programmiertechnische Angelegenheit. Was ist denn deine View? Normalerweiße haben die meisten componenten auch eine Möglichkeit zu überprüfen ob sie visible ist (isVisible()). Um die Darstellung zu bearbeiten musst in der View entsprechende Methoden implementieren, die dir erlauben die Anzeige nachdem die View erstellt wurde nochmal anzupassen.


----------



## schuetzejanett (27. Jun 2007)

Ich denke in dem Falle hat das doch etwas mit Eclipse zu tun. Es handelt sich nämlich um das programmieren einer RCP App. das hatte ich vorhin vergessen zu erwähnen. Und da ist es nicht so einfach Views mehrfach zu öffnen. da sie standardmäßig nur einmal zu öffnen gehen, was ja auch in den meißten fällen reicht aber eben nicht immer.
Hat sonst noch jemand ne idee? Also zumindest wie ich sie mehrfach öffnen kann.


----------



## Wildcard (27. Jun 2007)

Auswendig kann ich dir dazu nichts sagen, aber schau dir mal den Code der Console an, die lässt sich nämlcih mehrfach anzeigen.


----------



## schuetzejanett (28. Jun 2007)

Danke für den Hinweis, und wo finde ich jetzt den code für die console und die Perspektive? Weiß zwar das Eclipse Open Source ist und der Code mitgeliefert ist, und habe mir die SW Klassen auch schon angeschaut, weiß aber nicht so recht wo ich diese beiden Klassen finde?


----------



## schuetzejanett (28. Jun 2007)

Habe es hinbekommen, das mail Template beim rcp erstellen, hat diese funktion


----------

